# Buenos Aires City



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Kavanagh Tower, 1936.









San Martín square.









Republic square.









Retiro neighborhood.









Corrientes avenue at night.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

25 de mayo street.









Green in Retiro









New towers in the south









Republica square









Reconquista street.









Peru street.









Güemes Gallery.









Puerto Madero neighborhood.









San Telmo church.









Downtown









Juncal street.









25 de mayo street.









Mitre terminal train station.









Le Parc tower in Palermo neighborhood.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Libertador Avenue








Ecological Reserve Costanera Sur.








Del Libertador Avenue.








Preparation of the matza kneading. Jewish community.








Fischerman's Club Restaurant.








Metropolitan Airport








Cristobal Colón monument.








North coast








Full moon over Buenos Aires


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Costanera Norte








Skyline








Catalinas towers.








Paseo del Bajo highway.








Madero Harbour.








Callao avenue. 








Floralis Genérica - Generic flower.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

BUENOS AIRES ON A CLOUDY DAY.

Córdoba Avenue








Pacífico Gallery








Catalinas towers.








Ricardo Rojas street.








Ricardo Rojas street.








Florida street.








Tres Sargentos street.








Córdoba avenue.








Colón Opera House.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Springtime has arrived in Buenos Aires!🌼

Pedestrian bridge Dr. Alfredo Roque Vítolo.








Figueroa Alcorta avenue.








Bikeway in Palermo neighborhood.








Australia square.








Jacarandá flowers on Figueroa Alcorta avenue.








Bikeway on Bullrich avenue.








A new tower in Palermo neighborhood.








LeParc towers and Floralis Generica in Naciones Unidas square.








3 de Febrero park in Palermo district.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Del Libertador avenue.









Constitución terminal rail station, 1887. It is the biggest terminal rail station in Argentina.









Del Libertador avenue.









Constitución transit interchange.










Pedestrian bridge Dr. Alfredo Roque Vítolo, over Figueroa Alcorta avenue. 


















Libertad st. in Recoleta neighborhood. 









25 de mayo highway. 









New towers by Huergo avenue, Montserrat district.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Buenos Aires in springtime.

Sargento Cabral street.









Diagonal Norte pedestrian street.









Constitución square.









Modern Museum.









9 de julio avenue.


















Paseo Colón avenue.









Madero Harbour and Catalinas towers.









Paseo del Bajo.









Fountains in 9 de julio avenue.









Rubén Darío square.









Aristóbulo del Valle monument, in Uruguay square.









Catalinas towers.









Corrientes avenue.









Dirección General de Aduanas building.









Catalinas towers from Madero Hoarbour.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*BARRIO PARQUE*, also known as Palermo Chico.









Sculptures in the streets of Barrio Parque.













































In Barrio Parque there is a house that is a replica of the one where Don José de San Martín, Father of the Nation, died, in the French city of Boulogne sur Mer.









In Barrio Parque is the Museum of Latin American Art, the MALBA.









The sale poster is part of the exhibition of the artist Erlich Liminal.



























The reflections correspond to the museum visitors, who appear located in the exposed classroom.


















Historic trains rolling along the subway line A, the oldest in Buenos Aires, inaugurated in 1913.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots, particularly the museum and train. I really like those ones.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

paul62 said:


> Nice shots, particularly the museum and train. I really like those ones.


Thank you, Paul!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Churchs in Buenos Aires

Basílica San José de Flores by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

Parroquia Ntra. Sra. de las Victorias. by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana de Buenos Aires by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

San Ignacio Loyola by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

Basílica San José de Flores by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

Basílica del Espíritu Santo by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

Santuario de Jesús Sacramentado by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

Nuestra Señora del Carmen by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr

Basílica de María Auxiliadora y San Carlos. by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

People crossing 9 de Julio avenue. 









Intersection of "9 de Julio" avenue and Belgrano avenue.










El Molino builiding is being restored.









Rodin's thinker (Le Penser), in Congreso square. 









Congreso square









LePenser (Rodin) in Congreso square.









Congreso square.









Congreso square.









Building of the Congress of Argentina.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*BUENOS AIRES SPRINGTIME*

Corrientes avenue, the very center of Buenos Aires.









Rodriguez Peña square.

















Callao avenue.









A turistic bus along Libertador avenue.









Libertador avenue.









Carlos Thays Park, recently renovated


















The Argentine flag waving over the Avenida del Libertador.









During November the entire city is dressed in lilac due to the profuse blooming of the Jacarandas.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

You have very beautiful greenery and parks!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> You have very beautiful greenery and parks!


This is the time when green shines the most here, spring!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

_*Buenos Aires in springtime!*_

Del Libertador avenue









... changing focus...









The Tres de Febrero park, popularly known as the Bosques de Palermo, is a set of parks located in the Palermo neighborhood, in Buenos Aires. It stands out for its groves, lakes and rose garden, which make up the most popular green area in the city and in whose expansion and design the landscaper Carlos Thays collaborated.

























a








a

Free geese in the lakes of Palermo







a




























This tree looks like a fall scene, but the yellow are flowers, not leaves.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Sculptures in Holand Square, 3 de Febrero Park.









Fans following the game on a public screen located in Plaza Intendente Seeber.









Geese everywhere in the lakes of Palermo.









Palermo rose garden


















Geese of Buenos Aires

















The passion of the Soccer World Championship.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*A walk through Puerto Madero, the youngest neighborhood in the city of Buenos Aires.*

Along the different dikes we can walk between gastronomic shops, hotels and other items.



















The Sarmiento frigate, with a lot of history, has been turned into a museum. Its name was in homage to President Domingo Faustino Sarmiento who had as an ideal that young sailors travel the world.









Juana Manso Avenue









Juana Manso Avenue.
On the right we have the Faena Art center.









Azucena Villaflor avenue. In Puerto Madero all the streets have women names.









The bridge between dikes two and three.









The woman's bridge, designed by the Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava. The bridge represents a couple dancing tango, with the white mast symbolising the man and the curve of the bridge, the woman. It has a large turning mechanism, allowing it to swing open to allow sailing ships to pass. The bridge was constructed in Spain and donated to Buenos Aires through a private donation.









Docks and towers.









Towers and jacarandás.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like a very photogenic part of the city. Nice shots.


----------

